

Young designer is looking for a opportunity - doh
http://iwouldlovetoworkwithyou.com/

======
juliennakache
where do you wanna work?

~~~
jakubfoglar
Hi! Sorry, didn’t notice your reply, nor this post.

Generally, my goal is a graphic desgin studio/design agency, but I’m very
intrigued by startups as well.

